# Tippex and Eeyore updates!



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2014)

Sooo my dogs obviously need a photo thread were I can update on both of them  It's been two days of puppy bliss since Tippex moved in! The extra work is pretty much what I expected, but I haven't really managed to keep up the usual schedule with Eeyore and he's SO DISAPPOINTED that I brought home a stupid nasty puppy. 










He slept for the entire train ride home (1 h 45 min). 










When I have to take a walk with Eeyore, I carry him in a backpack on my stomach. Cozy!










Tippex has never heard of personal boundaries.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

So precious! And Eeyore is sooo handsome  Can't wait to see more pics


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Gorgeous pair!


----------



## amberdyan (Aug 7, 2014)

Gorgeous! I can't wait to see more pictures. I love Tippex's face in that second picture and Eeyore is just too handsome.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Two beautiful dogs you have there! I look forward to more photos!


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2014)

edit: oh, and thank you for your nice words  

He's one tired little puppy:



















Since I can't capture his more active moments in a picture, here's a clip with both of them:






They're not really sure of each other, so it doesn't get more playful between them yet. Which I think is perfect, since that means there's no unnecessary over-excitement turning bad.


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

He's so cute! Love your Dalmation! What breed is Tippex?


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2014)

He's a staffie


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Tippex is sooo funny scampering around like that haha!

Man, I wish my place would stay that calm... I am pet sitting a friend's 7 month old pup and he is driving Meeko and I CRAZY ugh lol. He will not leave poor Meeko alone and will bark and whine if I save Meeko by putting him somewhere where the puppy can't reach him (he never figured out how to get on the couch or anywhere higher up LOL). All this is happening while I'm trying to finish this horrible assignment that I HATE which is due in a couple of hours LOL I am so stressed!

Watching your two be around each other made me incredibly jealous LOL


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2014)

It's all thanks too Eeyore, he's really good with the pup so far! Meaning us inferior humans are the ones who are constantly bitten lol


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2014)

Update! One ear is "up" the adult way, the other still hangs. Too cute! Also, I think his face looks so very much staffy in this pic. Earlier I've basically considered him to be a black puppy, no special traits either way.

He loves riding in the backpack and sleeps heavily there while I take longer walks with Eeyore.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2014)

It's terribly difficult to get pictures when they're in motion, so another sleepy one. Cuddlies <3









Also, a short clip from this evenings calm play. Here he plays nice, but those teeth are sharp!


----------



## Ferdinand (Apr 30, 2014)

Tipex hopping sideways cracks me up - I had to keep watching that part. And Eeyore is so handsome!


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Awww, two cute dogs, but I loove your Dal. He seems so sweet. Can I have him?!


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2014)

CandyLeopard said:


> Awww, two cute dogs, but I loove your Dal. He seems so sweet. Can I have him?!


Nu uh, he's mine!  But I'll get you a couple of nice photos of him, because he's the perfectest dog ever. A real sweetheart, super gentle but still really confident with lots of curiosity as well! Not to mention absolutely beautiful, though show ppl would disagree (he's small and fit = feminine).


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow he's gorgeous!


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2014)

Sooo it didn't take very long for them to become super attached to each other. t's so sweet my heart melts everytime they interact <3









Spoiled dogs by the kitchen table.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

>


Oh jeez, that picture is just perfect.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2014)

A rare moment, Tippex usually follows either me or Eeyore









He's already practicing to become my little agility star!









And playing, because that's sweet.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

I seriously love your duo <3 Eeyore sure is patient!

Are you planning on starting a sport with Tippex?  What's it like having a Dal? I've always been told they're insanely high energy, etc.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2014)

I wouldn't say dallies are that crazy to live with. They have a need to be in motion for a certain amount of the day, and then they enjoy using their brains as well, but it's not an intense working breed. One major reason for me to get another dog was to get Eeyore some more free time from training, I tend to over work him. That's not the case at the moment, we've had a break from training since the pup arrived more or less, but when I do something with him now he gets genuinely happy! But generally, excerise is more important than training, and if he hasn't stretched his leg in some time he'll get unfocused in training.

I mostly do obedience, dryland mushing and tracking with Eeyore. Tippex will probably get to do those things too, but maybe more agility than obedience. Eeyore had way too many of his own ideas in agility! And tracking people, both ground and air scent depending on set up, is where he really shines. He's awesome at working independently with his nose 

Tippex's resting on my leg at the moment:


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Eeyore said:


> I wouldn't say dallies are that crazy to live with. They have a need to be in motion for a certain amount of the day, and then they enjoy using their brains as well, but it's not an intense working breed. One major reason for me to get another dog was to get Eeyore some more free time from training, I tend to over work him. That's not the case at the moment, we've had a break from training since the pup arrived more or less, but when I do something with him now he gets genuinely happy! But generally, excerise is more important than training, and if he hasn't stretched his leg in some time he'll get unfocused in training.
> 
> I mostly do obedience, dryland mushing and tracking with Eeyore. Tippex will probably get to do those things too, but maybe more agility than obedience. Eeyore had way too many of his own ideas in agility! And tracking people, both ground and air scent depending on set up, is where he really shines. He's awesome at working independently with his nose
> 
> Tippex's resting on my leg at the moment:


Sounds like both (will) have a busy and fun life! Lucky dogs


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2014)

Yes, my only problem is to reduce the number of dog sports we're doing so that we practice often enough for them (well, Eeyore only right now) to develop. There are way to many fun ways of working with a dog!

Today we went out for 3 hours (including the bus trip), and little T walked for maybe 20 minutes. The rest of the time he slept in the backpack that I carry on my stomach for him. It was kind of rainy, som wind, real autumn weather which I love but my dogs don't really agree. Or at least they want more clothes the poor things! I honestly thought they would handle the weather better at 10 C, time to bring out the warm jackets.

"Pick me up. NOW."









In his tiny sweater









Aaand in the backpack on the bus home. Tired puppy!









Eeyore on other hand will always look excited for a piece of kibble


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

They are both absolutely adorable. I love the bully breeds  We don't have a lot of Dals around here but one went on a horse trek with me and a few people and I really liked that dog's personality and wow, stamina for keeping up with the horses too.

Its also neat that dogs are allowed on buses there. Really helpful. I don't think any public bus or subway system in the US allows non-service animals unless they are in a crate and carried along which doesn't exactly work well for a 50+ lb dog.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Yeah I'm so jealous that you can take your big dogs on the public transportation system! My city sucks for that. Only animals in carriers can go on it, which was one of the reasons why I chose to get a small dog!

Tippex is adorableeee and Eeyore so handsome 

How did Eeyore get his name?

My dog has started wearing sweaters too -- he's 7 lbs so even though he's fluffy he gets cold very quickly.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2014)

I couldn't have even one dog if I couldn't bring them on public transportation, so yeah it's really great! I think it's allowed everywhere here, but it differs between regions whether you have to pay a ticket for the dog or not. Here it's free 

Shell: It's really cool to hear of dals being used for their original purpose! Road trial seems like great fun, I bike long distances with Eeyore which is at least somewhat similar, and he's gone with a cart drawn by a donkey(!) with a friend of mine. If they keep a comfortable trot they can keep going forever! Though some seem to have been bred for a more showy gait and lost their efficiency.

taquitos: Eeyore was named Junior when I got him, and I wanted to change that. He has the most depressed expression ever in a lot of situations, and is also stubborn and independent like a donkey. Since it kind of matches with the second hal of his old name (it's spelled Ior in the Swedish translation of Winnie the pooh stories) it was easy to teach him his new name, too. 

The "you are a moron"-look:


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2014)

I brought the camera for a walk in the forest, got some good ones:























































Speedy butt


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Eeyore said:


>


This one is so awesome! I love how his spots almost match the background and he blends right in.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Gorgeous photos. They make an unlikely but well matched duo!

I love how Tippex seems to always be trying to keep up with his older brother


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2014)

> This one is so awesome! I love how his spots almost match the background and he blends right in.


I know! It gets even better with snowfall, then the environment is basically just white and brown. If he didn't get cold so easily, I would think he was made for camoflauge in that setting!



> I love how Tippex seems to always be trying to keep up with his older brother


Yeah, it's his main goal during walks  And Eeyore's really sweet, he slows down to trot during most of the walk so Tippex can keep up (at full speed). When Eeyore takes off for some zoomies Tippex will return to me instead, so I guess I'm at least a close second!


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

You have awesome dogs! I love reading about dals. I've never met one. We don't see many here. He is so striking!

ETA: And that pup is quite irresistible!


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2014)

Got inspired by your respons!

This is how much he blends in when we get snow. There's a reason I get him clothes in loud colors. 









Aaand some more pictures of big brother showing the little kid of the world works:

"See that? Those are birds. Useless to chase, I'll get you something better."









"This way is safe, but stay alert!"









"You missed a spot"









"Shit, gotta run!"









"I said 'keep up'! Mom, this thing is stupid, could you please return it?"


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow yeah he must disappear in the winter lol! It's hard to see mine in the fall because they blend with the leaves.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2014)

jade5280, I can imagine that  my sister has a dog that's a lighter red color than yours, it looks amazing in the fall!

Now we're back to lousy phone pics:

Tippex apparently loves climbing on rocks









On top of the world!


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2014)

Some "leash training"  :


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh my god that video was so adorable *_*

They're seriously so cute together... I hope Meeko will be as good of a big brother as Eeyore when I get my puppy (which won't be for a looong time but you know... gotta start planning  )

Tippex is seriously so adorable... You can already see that he is full of spunk and personality


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2014)

taquitos said:


> Oh my god that video was so adorable *_*
> 
> They're seriously so cute together... I hope Meeko will be as good of a big brother as Eeyore when I get my puppy (which won't be for a looong time but you know... gotta start planning  )
> 
> Tippex is seriously so adorable... You can already see that he is full of spunk and personality


I started planning to get a second dog when Eeyore was maybe 18 months old, no harm in dreaming a little  And OMG yes, I never thought I would fall so madly in love with a puppy in just a month but he's just awesome!


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2014)

So my laptops been not-working for maybe a month, but hey, new pics! Tippex has grown so much, and Eeyore is still the sweetest ever, but has gotten used to having someone to play with and doesn't do it all the time now. Which is probably a good thing


----------



## ttkmart (Dec 19, 2014)

Two beautiful dogs you have there


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

just popped in to see what this thread was about. I love the photos of Eeyore. What a beautiful color with the background in some of the pictures/ His sidekick is neat looking too


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

My goodness Tippex is getting so big!!


----------

